# Looking for gamers in the Atlanta, Georgia area



## Froof (Jan 28, 2003)

Hi, I just recently moved to the Atlanta, GA area and I'm looking for some people to game with.  I've played 2nd and 3rd Ed. D&D, both as a DM as a player, and also I'm acquainted with numerous board games, so I am up for just about anything.  If you're in the area, just let me know


----------



## Alejandro (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi Froof, welcome to the area. Where exactly do you live? Would you prefer a home campaign or something akin to the RPGA? Do you have any preferences in terms of time and/or place?


----------



## Froof (Jan 30, 2003)

Well, I'm on the north side of Alpharetta, and working 9-6 M-F but outside of that I'm free.  As for location, I'm indifferent.  I don't really have good gaming furniture though, but despite that I wouldn't mind hosting once in a while, and my roommate can just deal with it.   I've never heard much about the RPGA; I've mainly played in home campaigns my friends or I either bought or created ourselves.  However, I'm up for trying just about anything.


----------



## Alejandro (Feb 3, 2003)

Hi Froof, since my group's gaming schedule is somewhat in limbo, you would probably be better served asking the good folks at www.narpga.org for openings. There's also a Yahoo group at atlrpga@yahoogroups.com. With over 160 members, I'm sure there's someone in north Alpharetta that you can meet. Good gaming to you!


----------



## Angelsboi (Feb 4, 2003)

I live in Atlanta and the game is 3e but with traces of Final Fantasy Qualities. Please email me at Angelsboi21@hotmail.com for more information or questions.

Friday Nights from 6 pm to 11

Lemme know if you want more info or are interested


----------



## Samhaine (Feb 22, 2003)

My group is also in Atlanta.  So many gamers in Atlanta, so hard to find via the internet for some reason.  If anyone sees this by 7:00 tonight (saturday the 22nd) I need an NPC PCed for the D&D game I'm running.  I've been having a lot of frustration with students at my college that flake out at the last second.  We're in Chamblee, near Spaghetti Junction.  Email me at samhaine@tekh.org if interested.

And now, I'm off to look at that yahoo group.


----------



## diaglo (Mar 4, 2003)

did you have any luck?


----------



## Angelsboi (Mar 4, 2003)

Yes.  We play with him on Sundays.  Hes the dwarf =)


----------

